# Abendhimmel mit Regenbogen



## Limnos (24. Juni 2012)

Während hinter mir ein goldener Sonnenuntergang stattfand, ballten sich vor mir regenschwere Wolken.

http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/Abendhimmel/

Mit besten Wünschen für einen schönen Wochenanfang!

Wolfgang


----------



## bekamax (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abendhimmel mit Regenbogen*

Hallo Wolfgang,

wow, richtig "dramatische" Fotos. Toll.

Auch dir eine schöne Woche!
Karin


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abendhimmel mit Regenbogen*

Hallo!

Sieht toll aus, kann von gestern abend auch einen ( sogar nen doppelten) bieten, allerdings ohne Dramatik


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Abendhimmel mit Regenbogen*

Gestern Abend war dann wohl d'landweit Regenbogen angesagt...
hier hatten wir auch einen mega-schönen, leider nur für Sekunden... der war so schnell weg, daß ich kein Foto schiessen konnte.


----------

